
Ask HN: Best resources for trading noobs - fredoliveira
I've always wanted to do a bit of trading, but feel like I lack knowledge in a bunch of areas. Since there's a ton of you guys who are quite versed in trading of stocks and options, so I'm wondering if you could list good starting points for people who like me are interested in getting started on the stock market. Papers, books, webpages are all okay.<p>I'm an avid reader and and want to dedicate a bit of time to economics and markets in particular. Help! Thanks guys.
======
anigbrowl
It happens that there was a particularly fine HN thread on this a week ago,
which a lot of non-weekenders might have missed:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1447438>

~~~
fredoliveira
oh, fantastic! Thank you _very_ much. This is perfect!

------
Volscio
Reminiscences of a Stock Operator, Edwin Lefevre Absolute classic.

Beyond Candlesticks: New Japanese Charting Techniques Revealed, Steve Nison
You might not end up using candlesticks, but they help you understand
time/strength in stock movement.

Also read this blog: <http://tradermike.net/>

~~~
fredoliveira
Thanks! Will definitely go through these.

------
Diogenes
I misread the headline. I thought there was an emerging market for undeveloped
tech talent (noobs) like there is for sports league drafting and trades. I
have some noobs I'd like to trade in for some with different talent sets.

------
mvalente
Buy and read "A Random Walk Down Wall Street"

\-- MV

~~~
fredoliveira
Obrigado, Mario!

